# Walstad vs. Eco-complete



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Any high CEC substrate will work well for a planted tank whether you are following the Walstad method or some variation.

Dirt, either mineralized top soil, or just added straight from the garden will work with CO2 or without.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Okay thanks. I was just unsure if it was possible to over due it because i know that the organic potting soil walstad recommends has a lot of minerals and nutrients in it


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

CO2 is fine whether you are using the Walstad method or not.

On a totally unrelated note; I am *most* curious to whether Diana is actually Diana Walstad? 

Or is it just a coincidence? 

I've always thought Diana = Ms. Walstad, but seeing you refer to yourself in the third person made me rethink


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

In my experience, co2 or not you get crazy root growth when potting soil is involved. Only con: The mess you get if you move stuff in your tank a lot. (I do that)

Oh, and be super careful with the paintball co2. The diy is very tricky. I tried it, then spent $200 for a regular setup.


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> CO2 is fine whether you are using the Walstad method or not.
> 
> On a totally unrelated note; I am *most* curious to whether Diana is actually Diana Walstad?
> 
> ...


Thought the same thing...


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> CO2 is fine whether you are using the Walstad method or not.
> 
> On a totally unrelated note; I am *most* curious to whether Diana is actually Diana Walstad?
> 
> ...


Lol same. Especially because Diana was the first person to comment


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

I went straight unfertilized/natural miracle grow dirt capped with eco complete and lots of co2 with no ferts and saw incredible growth within a month. I'm talking many inches on some plants.

co2 is never bad no matter what method you're using for the rest of the tank. it can only help. unless, you put in too much you can kill your fish.


----------



## etgregoire (Oct 28, 2009)

Diana has given some of the most insightful and detailed answers that I have ever received to many of my questions on this forum... Wondering myself!!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

etgregoire said:


> Diana has given some of the most insightful and detailed answers that I have ever received to many of my questions on this forum... Wondering myself!!!


Problem is, I thought she was only active on APC...


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

Lets just pretend it's her....sounds like a Sponge Bob episode right?


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

Calmia22 said:


> Oh, and be super careful with the paintball co2. The diy is very tricky. I tried it, then spent $200 for a regular setup.


I second that!


----------



## funkman262 (Nov 11, 2010)

Calmia22 said:


> In my experience, co2 or not you get crazy root growth when potting soil is involved. Only con: *The mess you get if you move stuff in your tank a lot.* (I do that)


I set up my tank with garden soil topped with sand for over a year with great success, but got really tired of the water never looking as clear as I would like because of the soil particles always making it into the water column. After that long of maintenance within the tank, the sand cap eventually just mixed in with the soil. If a fish moved too quickly near the bottom, soil would shoot up and get blown everywhere from the filter output. The filter was always a mess too from the soil. I decided to start over and am now using ecocomplete with blasting sand. I'm not discouraging the use of soil, I'm simply sharing my own experience.


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> CO2 is fine whether you are using the Walstad method or not.
> 
> On a totally unrelated note; I am *most* curious to whether Diana is actually Diana Walstad?
> 
> ...


That is weird as hell, I was just wondering that earlier today.

But props to Diana(tpt diana) for giving some of the most detailed, well thought out answers out of anyone on this forum. I am blown away at the time she takes to answer some of these questions.

Anyway back to the OP. I always vote dirt


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

decided to go with the dirt! ill let you guys know how things go


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Gee, thanks for all the nice things you are saying. 
I am not Diana Walstad. 
I find her book a 'one of a kind', something no planted tank person should be without. 

My background is in horticulture, including courses in soils, pests, landscape design, and all sorts of plants courses such as ID, propagation, pruning and others. 
I have done a lot of different jobs over the years, but I keep coming back to landscape design and consulting. 
I have been/done...
Beekeeping, including doing demonstrations in schools as well as in a summer seminar where school teachers learn more about things to teach their students. 
Pest control (was a licensed applicator for a while)
Firewood sales.
Almost every branch of construction, especially if it relates to landscape installation or maintenance. (carpentry, concrete, masonry, electric, plumbing, drainage...)
Apartment manager (more construction experience as in building maintenance).
Caretaker for disabled child and adult.
I have been keeping aquariums and ponds for about 20 years. 
I have kept many types of animals: Dogs, cats, horses, chickens, turkeys, geese, ducks, rabbits and of course fish. 
I currently work for one of the oldest landscape contractors in my area, mostly doing the Autocad drawings, but I also get out into the field, especially when there is a garden pond or fountain to build. 
I really enjoy reading and looking up things on line, so when someone asks a question I have either already researched it, or else want to know the answer myself, so I start looking for information.


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

Diana said:


> Gee, thanks for all the nice things you are saying.
> I am not Diana Walstad.
> I find her book a 'one of a kind', something no planted tank person should be without.
> 
> ...


JK about the Walstad reference :icon_lol: Enjoy your posts, concise and informative


----------

